# Hello...



## -GanGzta.PaPi- (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello Y`all.

I`m Andy. Nice to be here. I would like to know more about WWII airplanes. I`m not a history teacher. But since i was a boy, i always had this passion for airplanes.

I studied for 2 years [ aviation ], But during that period the attacks over NY. Killed my dreams.

Anyways - I hope to have fun in here !


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome to the best forum on the WWW. If you want to learn about aviation these are the guys to talk to. Lots of knowledgeable folks here. Have Fun!!!


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Andy


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2007)

Hallo mate,
Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey mate welcome from Australia. Good bunch of people on here


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2007)

Greetings mate...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Greetings, Andy. Welcome to the forum....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello and welcome Andy.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2007)

One Post Wonder?


----------



## Marcel (Nov 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> One Post Wonder?



Wonder about what?


----------

